# Glow in the dark gravel is it safe?



## horsyqueen (Nov 13, 2012)

I found this today 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AQUARIUM-...1?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Fish&hash=item4d05bc4a93

I was thinking maby it would be cool in one of my tanks but I am a little unsure about what makes it glow and if it leaks chemicals. 
also would it distress a betta with gravel that glows?

What do you lot think?


----------



## rezicca (Oct 8, 2012)

Well they typically put glow-in-the-dark things in tanks with Glofish, right? It should be alright for betta. But someone else might know better.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

I bought something like this, and it was terrible. Doesn't glow at all. But this stuff looks like it might work. I can't say one way or the other on the safety, but considering they have sold some and they have a lot of aquarium stuff for sale and 100% feedback, they probably won't do anything. I would however, advise against it being your only substrate as if it does glow well it might be a bit bright for your fish without eyelids. A little bit of glow is basically like moonlight, but you don't want it too bright!


----------

